# Good places to go out



## tarancolldalben (May 13, 2013)

I am looking for a few new places to go out and thought that you nice people might have some gems hidden  So where do you like going out?

As I live on HK island, and in Causeway Bay, Wan Chai has been my main place so far... Anyway, what are some nice places I should try?


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Hi there, 
Depends what are you looking for. Soho and Lan Kwai Fong are good for drinking and dining with expat crowd...Lamma island / Saikung for some relaxed time with nature....Shek O beach for lovely beach time....night market, Temple street n Ladies Market, Mong Kok for shopping etc...


----------



## hotdog13567 (May 22, 2013)

also Ocean Park hehe it's worth going tho! a fun place to go!


----------



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

I discovered Knutsford Terrace in Tsim Sha Tsui last weekend. Check it out, a beautiful spot for food and drinks.


----------

